# Which Router?



## salim (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm new to routers and want to get something that I can use for 95% of my projects. I'm thinking of getting something like the Bosch Model # 1617EVSPK from Home Depot (can't paste link until I hit 10 posts!).

But I don't know much about routers and I don't want to (1) overspend, (2) have to replace this with something else because it doesn't do something I need, and (3) be able to use this in a self made router table.

Any advice?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

salim said:


> I'm new to routers and want to get something that I can use for 95% of my projects. I'm thinking of getting something like the Bosch Model # 1617EVSPK from Home Depot (can't paste link until I hit 10 posts!).
> 
> But I don't know much about routers and I don't want to (1) overspend, (2) have to replace this with something else because it doesn't do something I need, and (3) be able to use this in a self made router table.
> 
> Any advice?


The Bosch is a highly popular router on this forum and would be a good choice to meet your criteria. The other two I would consider would be the Milwaukee 5624-20 but it is not a plunge router and the Triton.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

The Bosch 1617 is really a bullet proof well tested router. I personally don't have one but I know many people that do and they swear by them not at them. They even run large panel raising bits with out any problems.

Regards Bob


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

DW 621.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bodger96 said:


> The Bosch 1617 is really a bullet proof well tested router. I personally don't have one but I know many people that do and they swear by them not at them. They even run large panel raising bits with out any problems.
> 
> Regards Bob


I swear at both of my 1617's. But--it's not their fault, pretty much always my error!! 

Very good machines, and comfortable to use (for me) considering the range of capability.

earl


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

You can't go too far wrong with the 1617 for 95% of your work. For light duty work later you might also want to consider a Bosch Colt as a second router.

I would also refer you to the 'sticky' thread on what router bits you should start with.

Good Luck
Ben


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

salim said:


> (3) be able to use this in a self made router table.
> 
> Any advice?


For use on router table this is best. 
Bosch MRC23EVSK 2.3 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Variable Speed Router Pack - Power Routers - Amazon.com


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z75vGZYXSxs


----------



## salim (Sep 9, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

salim said:


> I'm new to routers and want to get something that I can use for 95% of my projects. I'm thinking of getting something like the Bosch Model # 1617EVSPK from Home Depot (can't paste link until I hit 10 posts!).
> 
> But I don't know much about routers and I don't want to (1) overspend, (2) have to replace this with something else because it doesn't do something I need, and (3) be able to use this in a self made router table.
> 
> Any advice?


 you can't go wrong there... excellent router...
Bosch customer service is outstanding too....
look to CPO Bosch for a reconditioned... less money...

Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Bosch 1617. I wound up with two motors after getting a Triton TRA001 for my table. But ran the Bosch in the table for several years. The fixed base on the Bosch can also be attached to the underside of a table and with the optional key, can let you adjust the bit height from above the table, something my aging knees appreciate. Plenty of power, and the round knob on the fixed base is easier for me to handle than the pistol grip. The pistol grip on the plunge base offers good control. I know others like other routers, but for fit and finish and an amazing array of high quality accessories, I don't think the Bosch can be beat--and the price is good too.


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have the Bosch 1617 and have been very pleased with it for all manners of projects and it comes with many accessories.


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

I also have a Bosch 1617, it works very well. That said, I wish I would have gone with the MRC23EVSK as Botelho007 mentioned. The power is the same, the 23 has LED lights, and the on switch is in the handle, which is really nice when using the router off-table.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Bosch here also. I made raised panel doors with it as well as all of the cope and stick style door frames and drawer fronts. I think you would like it. Get the combo. The fixed base fits under your router table and the plunge base is used for hand held operations.

Here are a few pics...

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Festool v Bosch Routers*

Although this game was in the field of Festool, Bosch tied the game. 
Festool v Bosch Routers


Video Horizontal Router Table with 1617 EVS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwUFpq30MqQ


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Gota have more than one.*

Good choice on the Bosch. I don't use them but have never heard a bad word. I use Porter Cable. The 690 is a must have IMHO. Almost every add on jig and fixture is made to fit the 690.

Having said that. I did pick up PCs mid size 450. What a dream to use. Its much lighter and still has enough power to do most of the hand routing I do.

Al


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

While Al's point on the PC 690 having many aftermarket jigs and fixtures is true, it's also good to note that the Bosch 1617 base is also drilled and tapped with the same pattern as the 690. So, one can use any sub base plate made for the 690 with no mmodification. Pretty sure the MRC23 is as well but don't know 100% on that.
Just adds to the flexibility, in my opinion.
Earl


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Bosch like PC*



greenacres2 said:


> While Al's point on the PC 690 having many aftermarket jigs and fixtures is true, it's also good to note that the Bosch 1617 base is also drilled and tapped with the same pattern as the 690. So, one can use any sub base plate made for the 690 with no mmodification. Pretty sure the MRC23 is as well but don't know 100% on that.
> Just adds to the flexibility, in my opinion.
> Earl


Earl I did not know that. Its probably a coin toss between the two. Bosch wasn't around when I bough my first 690.

Al


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Earl I did not know that. Its probably a coin toss between the two. Bosch wasn't around when I bough my first 690.
> 
> Al


I'm working a race this weekend so I don't have the pictures I've posted in the past, will find the link when I'm back home Monday. As I understand, the very early 1617's did nat have the pattern tapped, but most do. I learned that from Detroit Mike, so no credit to me!!
Earl


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love my Bosch 1617EVSK, it is a great versatile router. The DC adapter for it works great.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I have owned PC routers and I recommend that everyone move on to another brand if in the market for a new one. Much like Craftsman, just not the same tool any more.

Bosch seems to be the hands on favorite and seems to be the best made out of all the mainstream routers.

I use a Milwaukee 5625-20 in my router table\workstation. I have been using it pretty regularly for the last 5 years. My PC was old and provided great service over the years but was lacking a lot of features the new newer routers now possess.

If anyone needs a starter router and are willing to stick some new bearings in it, you are welcome to my old PC.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Botelho007 said:


> Although this game was in the field of Festool, Bosch tied the game.
> Festool v Bosch Routers
> 
> 
> ...


Do not speak German but I was not impressed with the kluge this person was using to mortis holes.

I like inventiveness, but not just for inventiveness sake. If you want to do the job right, use the right tool for the job.


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

*Done deal*

Bosch is the way to go! Unlimited uses!


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> Do not speak German but I was not impressed with the kluge this person was using to mortis holes.
> 
> I like inventiveness, but not just for inventiveness sake. If you want to do the job right, use the right tool for the job.


Which the right tool to make mortise ?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> I'm working a race this weekend so I don't have the pictures I've posted in the past, will find the link when I'm back home Monday. As I understand, the very early 1617's did nat have the pattern tapped, but most do. I learned that from Detroit Mike, so no credit to me!!
> Earl


Bosch 1617 fixed base photo showing the tapped sub-base patterns.
earl


----------



## salim (Sep 9, 2014)

Appreciate all the comments. I am picking between the 1617 and the new 23. Its a bit more, but most reviews I've seen comparing the too have been enlightening. Although its mostly the same, the small enhancements they have made seem pretty could. e.g. trigger on the handle, swivel cord, led lights.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the improvements make the router more fun to use then they are probably worth it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Do not speak German but I was not impressed with the kluge this person was using to mortis holes.
> 
> I like inventiveness, but not just for inventiveness sake. If you want to do the job right, use the right tool for the job.


I couldn't agree more. Too big, too busy, backward techno. The best two shop built mortise machines have already been posted here.  If it's not true, please by all means let me know why.

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dan3103 said:


> I also have a Bosch 1617, it works very well. That said, I wish I would have gone with the MRC23EVSK as Botelho007 mentioned. The power is the same, the 23 has LED lights, and the on switch is in the handle, which is really nice when using the router off-table.


IIRC the 23 is a ½ HP more than the 17...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I couldn't agree more. Too big, too busy, backward techno. The best two shop built mortise machines have already been posted here.  If it's not true, please by all means let me know why.
> 
> Al


another hat...

RichLine Machines · The Best Woodworking Machinery You Will Ever Own


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Homemade Slot Mortiser*

This:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RQcClMWeh4

The simplest and clever.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I like this one better.
Router Lift 4 - YouTube

Al


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Router lift 2*

Al,

Very nice.


----------

